# RHC Online Account Fouled Up? Am I the only one?



## danmac156 (Mar 9, 2006)

My online account shows money owed, over $1,300 when I have in fact I paid my maintenance fees and special assessment. The amount owed is growing with penalties being added when it should show a zero balance. I have my credit card receipts.

I started calling Royal Holiday Club in December and was told it would be fixed in a week. I have sent four emails and probably called another 5 times asking for help. I have never had a reply to an email. 

When I call they acknowledge the problem in my account and promise to fix it. The reps can see my payments on their but can't get my account corrcted online. I have been waiting three months for this to be resolved.

In the meantime I am 22 days away using a reservation in Ixtapa. Of course I am worried my reservation will be cancelled at the last minute or worse yet they will ask me for $$ when I check in. The Royal Holiday reps tell me not to worry but given this company's administrative problems I am not exactly comfortable.

Am I all alone with this problem or can some of you shed some light??


----------



## JoeMid (Mar 9, 2006)

Phew, just double checked mine, it shows $0 balance.


----------



## salpal (Mar 9, 2006)

*salpalaz*

I've been waiting 6 months for a closing of a points timeshare I bought. They are the worst in closing, last year it took 8 months to close another one. But the points sure can get you what you want. I got Rome and Florence back to back in April can't wait.


----------



## Blondie (Mar 10, 2006)

Dan- I had to laugh when I read the title of this thread. You are the rule rather than the exception. Almost ALL RHC owners experience the frustration you write about. It is just the way RHC does their business- and they are a trainwreck. Keep all receipts- which you are doing. As for Ixtapa- do you have your printed confirmation?  Just bring it along and, what I might do, is get the name and extension of a GOOD rep with RHC. Explain the issue to him or her before you go. Should you have a problem at check in just have the clerk there call that rep to straighten it out. The good news is that the online informatrion is very outdated  and not what they pull up in their records so you are likely in the clear.


----------



## royalholidayclubbed (Mar 11, 2006)

*RHC - working as normal !*

Dan: yes RHC are a trainwreck as Blondie says.

They will probably get it right at some point - though I have been waiting 5 years for them to get a rebate coupon they owe me to come through - I am NOT holding my breath ! As far as I am concerned they are an overpriced booking agency, but anyway . . . . .


----------



## danmac156 (Mar 12, 2006)

Blondie said:
			
		

> Dan- I had to laugh when I read the title of this thread. You are the rule rather than the exception. Almost ALL RHC owners experience the frustration you write about. It is just the way RHC does their business- and they are a trainwreck. Keep all receipts- which you are doing. As for Ixtapa- do you have your printed confirmation?  Just bring it along and, what I might do, is get the name and extension of a GOOD rep with RHC. Explain the issue to him or her before you go. Should you have a problem at check in just have the clerk there call that rep to straighten it out. The good news is that the online informatrion is very outdated  and not what they pull up in their records so you are likely in the clear.



Thanks for the comforting words. I did get them to send me a  reservation copy via email. Phew!, at least I have that. I check my reservations online every day to see that they are still there and I will call a RH rep before I leave just so I have someone the resort can contact if needed. 

The reps can see my account is all paid up when they look at their computer. What is discomforting is the reseravtion says it can be cancelled for unpaid fees. The reps have told me over and over again not to worry when I have called. I do know this is "Mexico" and understand the situation with RH. 

I am going to post under the previous unification thread some new disturbing rules someone has just been hit with. Anyone wanting to add points should read this.


----------



## royalholidayclubbed (Mar 13, 2006)

*Take your fax machine . . . .*



			
				danmac156 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the comforting words. I did get them to send me a  reservation copy via email. Phew!, at least I have that. I check my reservations online every day to see that they are still there and I will call a RH rep before I leave just so I have someone the resort can contact if needed.




... with you on your vacation . . . you will need it. On several of my RHC trips I have gotten to the hotel and:
1. RHC had never sent me a copy of my paperwork.
2. the hotel didn´t have a copy.
3. on my last trip (Argentina) I had to leave the hotel and go and look for an internet cafe and download an email at my expense (both financially and most of all in holiday time) for the hotel owner - which he accepted and faxed off to RHC.


so please be prepared.
If you can keep an email record as I did.
So far we have never had a major problem like the hotel showing us the door, but on about 70 - 80% of our trips this has happened !!!!


----------

